# PSE Bruin



## droptine20 (Feb 10, 2008)

i just got a new bow,a PSE BRUIN and would like to know some info on the bow..is it good for deer??im a beginning bow hunter...any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 11, 2008)

The Bruin would make a great deer hunting bow.  PSE makes good archery equipment.  Good luck and feel free to ask anything you need to know about bowhunting.  This bunch here is always willing to help a new bow hunter.


----------



## Duck (Feb 11, 2008)

droptine20 said:


> i just got a new bow,a PSE BRUIN and would like to know some info on the bow..is it good for deer??im a beginning bow hunter...any help is appreciated!!



I have a PSE Bruin with the RF cam I bought new and have used it for the past 2 seasons. It has been a good bow. If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 11, 2008)

*PSE Bruin -Good Bow*

I've shot mine enough in the last two years, without problems, that's its probably fully depreciated.  Means I already got my full money's worth.  

Great hunting bow.  

PSE discontinued my model in 2006 and another model of the Bruin was discontinued sometime in 2007.   Some fellas need the latest and the greatest, but these recently discontinued bows are great value.     

My old PSE required pins set every five yards.  My Bruin has only three pins and I set them for 20, 30, and 40 yards.

Forty is about my maximum range, so the bow fits.


----------



## droptine20 (Feb 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## droptine20 (Aug 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## whitworth (Aug 18, 2008)

*Info on the Bruin PSE bow*

Go to PSE at http://www.pse-archery.com/

Look on left side and click BOW SPECIFICATIONS.

Indicate bruin in the description and it will list all the models for PSE Bruin.

Can do for other bows made by PSE.


----------



## billysun (Sep 23, 2010)

i got one of these.  i have had it for about 5 years...I love it!  I have killed like 3 deer with it....Don't plan on getting another one until something happens to this one.


----------



## droptine20 (Sep 25, 2010)

haha woah!! i posted this 2 yrs ago! lol but thanks for the info buddy


----------

